# Downgrade MS SBS 2003 to MS Server 2003?



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

Is it possible to downgrade Microsoft Small Business Server 2003 to Microsoft Server 2003?

Here's why I ask;

I'm running Lytec 2006 Client/Server (multi-user medical practice management software). I've been successfully running this software for a few years on SBS 2003. Lytec 2006 comes "bundled" with a licensed version of "MS SQL 2000". SBS 2003 ships with Microsoft SQL Server 2000 as a built-in. I believe that Microsoft's SharePoint services, as well as other included features of SBS 2003; require SBS 2003’s built-in Microsoft SQL Server 2000.

This had not been a problem until I attempted to install the Lytec 2006’s service packs 5.1 and above. I'm stuck at Lytec 2006 Service Pack 4 as a result of this. There are critical, necessary fixes and additional functionality in Lytec 2006 SP6 that I need. I’ve been able to work-around these fixes by hard-coding data into report files, but there are other bug fixes that I can’t do without.

The issue seems to have something to do with a conflict between SBS 2003's built-in Microsoft SQL Server 2000 and the “MS SQL Server 2000” that is bundled into my Lytec 2006 medical software. I'm not sure why it's an issue NOW, since this software has worked FINE prior to these most recent service packs.

The author of this software, as well as the VAR who sold it to me - says SBS 2003 is NOT a supported Server OS platform for their software. It's frustrating because the VAR actually ordered my Dell PowerEdge Sever WITH SBS 2003 back when I bought an older version of this medical software. They've also sold me all of the major Lytec upgrades to date. It was only AFTER I couldn’t apply their software’s last two service packs that they decided “Oh, by the way – we don’t support SBS 2003”.

I've tried MANY things to get the Lytec 2006 SP5.1 & SP6 software to run on SBS 2003; uninstalling SharePoint Services, Downgrading SBS 2003 to SP1 and earlier, re-installing the "bundled" MS SQL Server 2000 that shipped with my Medical Software - none of which have been successful.

This medical software is mission critical. I've all but given up on a workaround and decided that if I want ANY level of support from the software's author or my VAR , I'm going to have to take my server to "MS Server 2003".

All of that said - is there a way to "downgrade" or am I going to be forced to purchase "MS Server 2003" along with CALs - despite the fact that I already own a very similar MS 2003 Server product (SBS 2003)?

In addition to the Lytec 2006 Medical software, I'm also running IIS as my web server and Exchange for internal/external email (Outlook clients on XP) on this same SBS 2003 server. If I downgrade (or completely re-install) from SBS 2003 to MS Server 2003, will I lose the IIS and Exchange that came with SBS 2003? If I'm forced to install MS Server 2003 - do I have to wipe out my server's hard drive and start from scratch -OR- can I install MS Server 2003 on TOP of my SBS 2003 server, possibly retaining my server's configuration (computer/user accounts, domain configuration, installed applications, file security, shared printers, folders, etc.)?

From my online research so far - it seems as if there is a "downgrade" path from higher (R2) versions of SBS to lower versions of SBS, but I've yet to find a way to "downgrade" SBS 2003 to Server 2003. I've also found threads from users having similar issues with conflicts with SBS 2003's MS SQL Server 2000 and the MS SQL Server 2000 that's included with their 3rd party server software.

I’d like to avoid the cost of purchasing MS Server 2003 since I already own a comparable license. I’d also like to avoid having to set my server up from scratch. In addition to my Lytec Medical software, I also I depend on IIS and Exchange as my web/email servers – having to purchase and license separate copies of EITHER of those MS products would NOT be desirable or cost-effective given the fact that those products are bundled into my existing SBS 2003 OS.

Any advice, suggestions or useful feedback about this issue would be most welcomed and appreciated.

- John:4-dontkno


----------



## lummygbola (Jun 11, 2008)

You cannot downgrade SBS2003 to Server 2003. However, you are provided a path to upgrade from SBS2003 to Server 2003 once you exceed 75 users (I believe)

Martin


----------

